# Misc 69 Torque Specs



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I am "hanging" pieces parts on my freshly rebuilt Pontiac 400. I have a reprint shop manual so I have "some" torque specs. I'm looking for specs for things like the start bolts and other miscellaneous nuts and bolts which are not covered in the manual. Are there such specs or are those tighten until they stop type of applications?

I'm asking because most nuts and bolts I removed from the engine and car to pull the engine were finger tight and I'm trying to avoid issue later on. (I know aren't we all) 

I've not been able to find any specs like this here or on the inter web.

As always thanks in advance for any and all help. Dan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Here ya go Dan.

Wallace Racing - Pontiac Bolt Torque Values


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Goat Roper... Perfect.

What about stuff like the starter and fuel pump bolts etc...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

35-40 ft lbs on the starter I am guessing 20-25 for the fuel pump.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You're welcome Dan, a lot of this stuff you just learn after years of wrenching by feel, some things like heads you need to torque to a specific number other bolts and nuts you just learn to pattern things and tighten by feel.
Go easier on aluminum and pot metal than you would on cast iron and steel.
Pay attention to things like your timing cover 10 to 12 on it (water pump) and pattern it going in increments.
General rule is 1/3 example 30 pounds, 10 in a pattern then 20 and finally your 30.
Taking things down evenly reduces your chances of leaks.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Unfortunately even the 25 flbs on one bolt is causing an issue on the fuel pump. How would you suggest fixing it? Helicoil? tap for a larger bolt?

I'm certain there was a problem before I got this car because I am a torque spec nut (no pun intended). I learned that from Dad long ago. I hate having to fix things like this.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I prefer using Keenserts, much better than helicoils IMO.

Keensert

My local parts guy carries the kits and it is probably the best fix for that cover.
A lot of these covers have been ham fisted over the years and need to be repaired.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> I prefer using Keenserts, much better than helicoils IMO.
> 
> Keensert
> 
> ...


I never understand how guys do that... not thinking I guess. Thanks for all the information and solution. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you have a surface with minimal gasket surface like the face of your timing cover the pump mounts to after repairing with an insert put a lightly oiled bolt in it then fill around it with a two part epoxy like JB Weld.
Don't gob it, spread it thinly.
When it sets up pull the bolt and strike it flat with a fine cut file so you restore the gasket surface.
This extra bit of effort saves you the hassle of pulling the pump back off to fix a leak.
Helicoils work okay but a Keensert is a permanent repair especially in aluminum and they don't back out if you ever have to remove the bolt again down the road.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> If you have a surface with minimal gasket surface like the face of your timing cover the pump mounts to after repairing with an insert put a lightly oiled bolt in it then fill around it with a two part epoxy like JB Weld.
> Don't gob it, spread it thinly.
> When it sets up pull the bolt and strike it flat with a fine cut file so you restore the gasket surface.
> This extra bit of effort saves you the hassle of pulling the pump back off to fix a leak.
> Helicoils work okay but a Keensert is a permanent repair especially in aluminum and they don't back out if you ever have to remove the bolt again down the road.


Thanks for the additional information... no local sellers I can find on a Sunday here but they are available at McMaster Carr. Have you ever use Loctite Thread Repair (PC 2967)? I picked some up for another project but have not had time to use it yet.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Never used Loctite thread repair but I have used a lot of helicoils until my parts guy turned me onto the Keenserts now we have the tools and a pretty good selection of them in the shop.
I did Google it and it doesn't look like anything I would use for a permanent repair.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> Never used Loctite thread repair but I have used a lot of helicoils until my parts guy turned me onto the Keenserts now we have the tools and a pretty good selection of them in the shop.
> I did Google it and it doesn't look like anything I would use for a permanent repair.


Yea, I was thinking the same thing. The application for the Lotite is non-critical, until today I never knew about the Keensert. I would feel much better with a metal on metal repair.

Thanks again, Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Some specs I used or found... not engine based.

Part --> Source: 
Bolt - Fuel pump (20-25 ft lb) --> Source:Manual/Goat Roper
Bolt - Starter(35-40 ft lb) --> Source:Goat Roper
Bolt - Crank pulleys (30 ft lb) --> Source:Assumption based on bolt and thread size (24)
Bolt - Carburetor to Intake (10 ft lb) --> Source:Interweb searches
Bolt - Water pump (15 ft lb) --> Source:Manual
Bolt - Motor mount bracket to frame (30 ft lb) --> Source:Manual (lock and flat washer)
Bolt - Motor mount bracket to mount (30 ft lb) -->Source:Manual (lock washer)
Bolt - Motor mount to motor (70 ft lb) --> Source:Manual (flat washer)
Bolt - Water outlet (water neck) (28ft lb) --> Source: Manual

More to come as I find them...


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Some specs I used or found... not engine based. (UPDATE)

Part --> Source: 
Bolt - Fuel pump (20-25 ft lb) --> Source:Manual/Goat Roper
Bolt - Starter(35-40 ft lb) --> Source:Goat Roper
Bolt - Crank pulleys (30 ft lb) --> Source:Assumption based on bolt and thread size (24)
Bolt - Carburetor to Intake (10 ft lb) --> Source:Interweb searches
Bolt - Water pump (15 ft lb) --> Source:Manual
Bolt - Motor mount bracket to frame (30 ft lb) --> Source:Manual (lock and flat washer)
Bolt - Motor mount bracket to mount (30 ft lb) -->Source:Manual (lock washer)
Bolt - Motor mount to motor (70 ft lb) --> Source:Manual (flat washer)
Bolt - Water outlet (water neck) (28-30ft lb) --> Source: Manual
Bolt - Fan to Fan Clutch (Searching)
Bolt - Flywheel (flexplate) (90 ft lb) --> Source:Manual
Bolt - Transmission to Engine Mounting (40 ft lb) --> Source:Manual
Bolt - Flywheel to torque converter (40 ft lb) --> Source: Assumption based on bolt and thread size
Nut - Exhaust pipe to header (40 ft lb) --> Source: Manual

More to come as I find them...


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Add new specs...


----------

